# What on earth do you think this is?



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I've just seen this story on Yahoo.

What do you guys think it is?!

‘Oriental yeti’ that looks like a bear without fur shipped for tests - Times Online


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

it is an amazing looking creature but it looks in bad condition and from what they are saying it seems either in pain or stressed i think they should just let it be and let him go poor little creature


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

probably a civet with mange... tbh it doesnt look the size of a bear in the picture so im sticking with that 
stu


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i would agree looks tohave a bad case of mange or some other bad skin condition look at the sores and the ears, poor thing


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor critter, they could have made its cage more comfortable:bash: I wonder if it had the sores before it was caught or if they happened during the hunt


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

it's a highly distressed misunderstood animal


----------



## laura_aldridge1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

looks a bit like a tree kangaroo (lacks really long tail though), but not seeing the size properly is a bit hard to tell...to be fair if its 'baffling' scientists we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it look like either a Civet:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_Palm_Civet

or​a Genet:
http://www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1986

-
 Elina​


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a Fossa to me..



















Kangaroo-like tail, rounded thin ears, wide padded feet, short level muzzle, etc..


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Looks like a rat, kangaroo and cat all rolled into one.
I think it's quite sweet actually but i'm extremely annoyed that it's in such a nasty cage 
They better clean up it's sores before they do experiments and tests but i bet they wont


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Because the article does not state what size the animal is, I am guessing it is probably about the size of a Civet or Genet. And I agree with Meg that is has very similar qualities to a Fossa.


----------



## xXB34RDI3 B0YXx (Mar 31, 2010)

i feel sory for the poor creature they could have give it a beter cage :cussing:
it looks like it has a bad skin condition :werd:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It was probably just in that cage for transportation I'd guess.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Has anyone heard any more on this since it was captured?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Has anyone heard any more on this since it was captured?


Nope!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/article/mysterious-oriental-yeti-trapped-in-china/19428455 on AoL there is a different picture, looks even more cat like there so agree with the above posts. Asian Civet with Mange


----------



## sarahdilan (Feb 18, 2010)

its a poor poor creature with a serious skin condition and the cat noises are probably as its too weak and ill to growl properly.

the crap i'm hearing about animals in the news today is unreal


----------



## Snake_bite (Apr 10, 2010)

looks like a civet with mange!


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

looks very much like a fossa to me!! poor poor thing!!

x


----------



## Snake_bite (Apr 10, 2010)

fern said:


> looks very much like a fossa to me!! poor poor thing!!
> 
> x


Fossa are from Madagascar so they can be ruled out but Fossa are very civit like


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

looks like a Chupacabra :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Poor little thing  they should just let it go  so sad when they "have" to do DNA tests!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

It looks like a tree kangaroo taking into account the head and nose i dont think its a civet head shape and nose is all wrong imho unless its a new species which is possible


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

A pic from a different angle here, with bets that it is a Binturong with mange. 

Mammoth Tales: Mystery animal baffles scientists!!


----------

